# New Spitfire (3878) or Pilot Chrono (3777)?



## clew84 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am going to get one of these great watches but going back and forth on each. There are things I like about both of them. Your vote, pros and cons appreciated as food for thought. Thanks!


----------



## jnelson3097 (Mar 28, 2010)

I went with the Spitfire, I just prefer that dial color over the new 3777.


----------



## slashd0t (Nov 14, 2009)

The new 3777 just doesn't sing to me... I say Spitfire..


----------



## CH-dmath (Mar 20, 2012)

I like both watches but it's not a fair fight. The Spitfire is incredibly beautiful in the metal. Add to that an in-house movement with 68 hour reserve and it's no contest IMO. If it had a display back it would be just about perfect.


----------



## kmlin1981 (May 8, 2012)

Spitfire! In-house movement (if you are into such stuff) and ardoise dial. Looks fantastic in both bracelet and brown 'gator strap.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Pictures?


----------



## dontblink (May 9, 2012)

spitfire all the way!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

You asked for pros and cons and your only substantive response was a reference to the in-house movement of the Spitfire, suggesting that by being in-house, this somehow makes it better than anything else--an argument I have never bought for any manufacturer--I prefer simply to look at how good the movement is, in and of itself--and from that perspective, both are excellent. I am not a fan of chrono functions (does anyone really use them?) and when I need to time something, I use my stand alone stopwatch. So, I wouldn't buy either (and thus have an Ingenieur, instead)--but of course my needs, and desires are likely quite different from yours, and just as likely, so are all the other posters here responding to your question--you alone know what is best for you.


----------



## mfserge (Feb 26, 2010)

I find my 3878 a bit too long for me, I'm actually considering listing it this weekend  it just doesnt sit right on me, my 5001 wears so perfect but the 3878 doesn't.


----------



## CH-dmath (Mar 20, 2012)

mfserge said:


> I find my 3878 a bit too long for me


What's the lug-to-lug length on the 3878?


----------



## DrewII (Nov 28, 2011)

mfserge said:


> I find my 3878 a bit too long for me, I'm actually considering listing it this weekend  it just doesnt sit right on me, my 5001 wears so perfect but the 3878 doesn't.


mfserge you've bought and sold more watches in the last 1-2 years than any other WUS member 

i was keen on the new spitfire but now not so sure as i have such tiny wrists. i remember you initially saying it fit your wrist perfectly.

out of interest what else is in your current collection (besides the 5001) and are you also planning on moving this soon?

i'm always keen to hear other peoples opinions on watches, ones that i too am interested in buying. not to mention keeping an eye on how quickly they move their watches too lol


----------



## mfserge (Feb 26, 2010)

CH-dmath said:


> What's the lug-to-lug length on the 3878?


51mm. Which is even longer than my 45.5mm PO which comes in at 50mm.

The watch fits my wrist but it's slightly too long for my preference. Beautiful dial but the lugs are just a tad bit too long. The dial and strap are great, I just don't like the lug shape and length....my eyes are drawn to them and it's starting to really p!$$ me off.


----------



## Lartymarf (Jan 16, 2008)

Serious? Serge, this is what you wrote!

"Just got a special delivery from the UPS man. What a gorgeous dial, IWC did a wonderful job on this watch. It looks big in photos but it's actually a perfect fit for me. Wears smaller than the 5001 and thinner."

How can all of a sudden now the lugs piss you off?

Jimmy



mfserge said:


> 51mm. Which is even longer than my 45.5mm PO which comes in at 50mm.
> 
> The watch fits my wrist but it's slightly too long for my preference. Beautiful dial but the lugs are just a tad bit too long. The dial and strap are great, I just don't like the lug shape and length....my eyes are drawn to them and it's starting to really p!$$ me off.


----------



## mfserge (Feb 26, 2010)

I am fickle, I know what I wrote and thought initially. After a few days of ownership I realized that the spitfire doesn't wear smaller than the 5001. The dial is spectacular, the finishing is top notch as expected from the IWC, but the shape of the case and lugs really bother me so off it will go.


----------



## htc8p (Apr 1, 2009)

i have seen both up close. before seeing them i wanted the spitfire but up close. i realized that the slate dial did not fit the image of a pilots watch. the classic black/white dial for a pilot is much cooler to the eyes. if i wanted the beauty of shiny raised markers and a shiny dial i wouldn't buy it as a pilots watch.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

I might stand alone with my opinion... 3706 w/MkI. bracelet. The watch I've been having since 1998 and dial design, normal size with comfy wear, additional features to the 3878 (weekday feature, 12h chronograph, no triple date) and beautiful bracelet make all superior than today's watches, with movement modifications having been done in da house back then. Downs are missing the fantastic clasp of the new models with double pusher and quick micro-adjust and faint lume (dial and hands on my watch were replaced for Luminova but its lume is really weak).
If you can live with these, you can find a pre-loved for an extremely good price compared to the last models that will not be made more of the model any more.
Just my two cents.
Best,
Robert


----------

